# Longines Admiral H F



## Anthony 1 (Sep 17, 2007)

Hello everone ..I'm new here but I'm told this is a friendly and helpful place to be ?

Anyway to the point in hand .... I've just found one of my fathers old watches ...it's a Longines Admiral H F manual wind - non runner. The thing is I gave it to a friend who is a retired master watchmaker of about 85 who offered to have a look at it for me.

He gave me the bits back this week (just joking). He has removed the balance which he says is perfect but he tells me that there is probably a bit of "something" jammed in the going train.

Now, I know very little about watches but this does seem possible because there are tiny bits of hand paint which have come adrift and are rolling round inside thwe glass and very possibly a bit of this may have got into the train.

My friend told me he is unable to go any further with the watch because his hands shake too much (I think he's in the early stages of parkinson's) and that the movement was in excellent condition. He suggeseted I find a watch repair place and get the watch cleaned and oiled etc.

The watch is a cal. 6942 which I gather is one of those very fast ticking models, from what I can see on the web it ran at 36,000 bph (b*****y fast) and needs special lubrication.

Anyone know of a decent, and not too expensive, watch repairer or company that can get it working reasonably well as I'd love to use it.

Any tips would be appreciated.

Thanks

Tony.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Welcome Tony, sounds like a great project that sounds like it might just need a strip down and service....

You can only have our knowledge if you promise to come back when its sorted and tell us how it went









Google rytetimewatchrepairs Steve is very reasonable and does a few of our members watches....


----------



## Anthony 1 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks for that, I have to admit that, to me, a project is something I undertake myself...and sending a watch to be repaired does not come into that category.

However as I am completely unable to work on watches myself (apart from changing a strap) and the object of the exercise is get the watch running, I'll be pleased to try your suggestion.

Best regards & thanks

Tony.



jasonm said:


> Welcome Tony, sounds like a great project that sounds like it might just need a strip down and service....
> 
> You can only have our knowledge if you promise to come back when its sorted and tell us how it went
> 
> ...


----------



## Anthony 1 (Sep 17, 2007)

rondeco said:


> Welcome to the forum Tony ,whereabouts in UK are you ?
> 
> Ron


Hi Ron,

I'm in the sunny SW ..nr. Bristol.

Regards

Tony.


----------



## Anthony 1 (Sep 17, 2007)

rondeco said:


> Brizzle eh ?
> 
> There's a top watchmaker in your area called Rocco ,
> 
> ...


Yes,

I asked that gent him for a price to renovate a cal 352 Omega Bumper Auto Chronometre with the RG regulator some time ago and it seemed a bit expensive....so that's why I thought I'd ask you gents on here for a cheaper alternative....

I've already posted the watch and if all turns out as expected it will not work out too much ...circa Â£45 for a full strip, clean oil & polish etc. It'll be nice to get dad's watch running again ..it must be 20 years or so since it was last worn in anger...

Thanks for the info anyway.

Tony


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Hiya, Rocco is located here:

Watchworks,

101 Ashley Down Road,

Bristol,

Avon, BS7 9JT

I have heard from several sources that he is very good.

Cheers

Mark


----------



## Anthony 1 (Sep 17, 2007)

jasonm said:


> Welcome Tony, sounds like a great project that sounds like it might just need a strip down and service....
> 
> You can only have our knowledge if you promise to come back when its sorted and tell us how it went
> 
> ...


Well Jasonm....here it is as promised ....it cost me Â£35 to get it done up/serviced but I think the results are worth it...it keeps superb time and being 36,000 odd beats /hr the sweep seconds goes round pretty smoothly. I'm sure if my old dad could look down he's be pleased with it.

Regards to all and thanks for the advice.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Anthony, thats superb mate. Lovely watch and well worth Â£35 to have the work done. well done, wear it in good health


----------



## Anthony 1 (Sep 17, 2007)

JonW said:


> Anthony, thats superb mate. Lovely watch and well worth Â£35 to have the work done. well done, wear it in good health


Thanks for that Jon.....I'll not wear it very often because I want to try and keep it nice ....I use cheap 'orrible Lorus quartz things for work , they keep good time, and have the day and date and if I mange to put a 5000V cable on them it's not a great deal of money to loose.

Thanks again and best regards.

Tony.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Nice to see your father's watch up and running again, wear it in good health.

I have a couple of my father's watches and, like you, I don't wear them too often, to make them last.

Interesting to see a Bristol repairer - as a Bristol boy who used to live off Ashley Down Road myself I'll have to give him a try.

(Avon hasn't existed as a county since 1996; don't put that on post! Bristol was a city _and _council for hundreds of years and we locals are proud of it's return to that status... 'tis Bristle my bab...)

(Just looked up the address - he's on the corner of my street - Seymour Road; must be next to the chip shop!)

All the best.


----------



## shaun (Aug 4, 2007)

Nice work and a very good price to boot!

Do you have a contact number for Rocco or maybe a website?


----------



## Anthony 1 (Sep 17, 2007)

shaun said:


> Nice work and a very good price to boot!
> 
> Do you have a contact number for Rocco or maybe a website?


Hi,

Gents...it wasn't Rocco who did it, it was Ryte Time ...a gent whose details were suggested earlier in the thread by JasonM

Regards

Tony.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Glad it worked out Tony


----------

